# Goose Decoy Spread



## fryerjj (Jul 15, 2009)

I am wondering what it takes to make an effective goose decoy spread. I have 14 bigfoot full bodies, four final approach full bodies, and a dozen final approach shells. Is this going to be enough decoys to have success this season. I would appreciate any info.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Should be good enough. More is better some times. But if your on the X you should ok.


----------



## benelliguyusa85 (Sep 3, 2008)

like said before the most important thing is to be on the x next to concelment of course. So i think you will be fine just make sure you scout hard and keep them blinds covered up, and you will shoot birds.


----------



## honker85 (Mar 12, 2008)

you will be fine


----------



## Colt (Oct 25, 2007)

yes


----------



## whitehorse (Jan 28, 2008)

like said before, biggest part is finding a field they want to be in

you do have enough, but if I were to do it, i'd get about another dozen of something. doesn't have to be full bodies, doesn't have to be shells either.... sillo's are easy, light, store in small area, work very well, and are about 100 buck or less used on here. just my thought


----------



## Blue Plate (Jul 31, 2006)

Get another dozen foots and you should be good to go.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

I probly see 50-80 duck/goose decoy spreads a year, Both while scouting and while we're hunting. By far the biggest flaw I see in just about every presentation is concealment.

Learn to hide from the birds and you'll be leaps and bounds ahead of most guy's with years of experience.

The number of decoy's you have is just fine.


----------



## BenelliELITE17 (Jul 29, 2009)

That spread sounds fine to me. Thats more decoys than I use untill about half way through the season untill the migrators start coming down. Like the other guys said covering up is huge, i have had hunts where im only using 1 to 2 doz. decoys but still decoying birds like i do in the late season when im using 7 to 9 doz. all because i have good cover. I think these days everyone is all about putting out a big spread where really i think its about getting a good field, having a realistic spread and covering up where the hunt is made.


----------



## fryerjj (Jul 15, 2009)

Thanks for the advice. I just bought a new blind, but am trying to convince my hunting bodies to purchase them. Do they really make that much of a difference


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

fryerjj said:


> I just bought a new blind, but am trying to convince my hunting bodies to purchase them. Do they really make that much of a difference


In the right hands, Big time.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

fryerjj said:


> Thanks for the advice. I just bought a new blind, but am trying to convince my hunting bodies to purchase them. Do they really make that much of a difference


Remember to either mud your blind or spray paint it.


----------



## BenelliELITE17 (Jul 29, 2009)

Yes, blinds are key. I have had hunts where we have guys just laying in the decoys and the birds just dont finish the same. When everyone is hunting a low profile blind like a power hunter, or in past seasons i have been hunting a FA SUB layout, it just makes the hunt that much more enjoyable. Mudding is also key as some of the fabrics do show some glare on bright days.


----------



## fryerjj (Jul 15, 2009)

How do you guys muddy your blind up?


----------



## BenelliELITE17 (Jul 29, 2009)

How i usally mud my blinds is get some black dirt from a feild and mix it with water untill its about the texture of liquid concrete and find an old broom and start mudding. You really cant mess up its just putting mud on the fabric. Do it untill it looks suitable the let it dry and shake it off. After that the fabric will still show some mud and some camo but there will be no glare.


----------



## possumfoot (Nov 7, 2006)

we shoot geese here, (and up there) with 2dz or less decoys during the early season.. late season, we use anywhere from 3.5 to 6 dz depending on location..

our big spreads are 20-30 dz.


----------



## xTrMWtRFwLr (Jul 28, 2009)

> How i usally mud my blinds is get some black dirt from a feild and mix it with water untill its about the texture of liquid concrete and find an old broom and start mudding. You really cant mess up its just putting mud on the fabric. Do it untill it looks suitable the let it dry and shake it off. After that the fabric will still show some mud and some camo but there will be no glare.


Amen this is the same way Ive done mine :beer:


----------

